
An in-browser AI written in golang that can perform tasks for you - owainlewis
https://vimeo.com/154906249
======
willricketts
I'm doing the same with JS, but it speaks back to you.

[https://github.com/willricketts/archer](https://github.com/willricketts/archer)

~~~
owainlewis
The idea I had was roughly to make some sort of extensible voice driven agent
you could customise to do pretty much anything you want.

Did you get it working on a Raspberry Pi? Would be interested to know more.

